# Kindle Fire issue



## anno (Aug 12, 2019)

Hiya, so I gotta good deal and upgraded from my original old Kindle to a Fire and overall I am well impressed,however, my vast haul of classic ebooks ( some of which came from ‘other’ than Amazon sources) are not available / able to be seen.

Does anyone know a way to put them on?

Tried via Calibre to no avail And that you can email them to yourself somehow (too many) any ideas guys and girls?

Also tried via an SD card but won’t recognise formats, I think they’ve done an Apple and frozen out any third party sourcing...


----------



## Brian G Turner (Aug 12, 2019)

Are you able to connect both Kindle's to your PC via USB - at the same time - and then (using Windows Explorer) copy the contents of your "Documents" folder from the old Kindle into the new one?


----------



## Ursa major (Aug 12, 2019)

I tried to link the Fire with my PC (telling my PC to treat the Fire as a USB storage device), but, unlike with the "real" Kindle, no files and no directories were shown, so that was a waste of time.

I did notice, when I got the Fire (earlier this year), that although the titles were shown, the books had to be downloaded in order to read them (by tapping on the individual titles). Also, the books shown initially are not all those available: you have to click on (depending on which screen you're being shown) "See all of your books" or "All".


One issue I did have was that if I bought the book using the Fire, it only appeared on the Fire, but if I bought it using my original Kindle, it appeared on both. (I have no idea what happens when one buys a book on the website, as I have never** bought a book that way.


** - To limit my book buying -- which _might_ just have got out of hand  -- I've restricted myself to using the not particularly user-friendly interface on my Kindle (no physical keyboard, just a _lot_ of cursor-moving through a virtual one).


----------



## Teresa Edgerton (Aug 12, 2019)

I think your Fire will only read .mobi .doc. .docx and PDF.  If your books are any of those except .mobi, and you've mailed them to your Fire (or otherwise gotten them there) then they should appear in Documents, not among your books.

I've mailed a couple of books at a time to my Fire, but I've never tested how many I can send that way at once.


----------



## Foxbat (Aug 12, 2019)

I've also found that some stuff will only be displayed if it's in the documents folder.

The fire is wonderful for non-fiction books with loads of pictures/photos. The high definition combined with regular cut price sales on Amazon means that I have a collection of books that would have cost me a great deal more in print form.


----------



## anno (Aug 12, 2019)

Hi all thanks for coming back, same thing when attached to pc not recognised message and no ‘image’ for want of a better term, and all in correct format.
My kindle account has all documents but not recognised by the Fire - frustrating...


----------



## Vince W (Aug 13, 2019)

Here are some possible solutions:
3 Easy Ways to Load Non-Amazon Books on Your Kindle Fire


----------



## Ursa major (Aug 13, 2019)

Ignore previous contents: I've found the Docs App.


*EDIT*: but the Fire isn't showing me the attached document that I emailed (although I can see it -- and read it -- on my Kindle Reader).


----------



## anno (Aug 13, 2019)

None of the above have worked the new Fire does not show as a storage device on the PC or via Dropbox, basically if you don’t buy direct from Amazon and it loads via their Cloud account you cannot access


----------



## Brian G Turner (Aug 13, 2019)

anno said:


> None of the above have worked the new Fire does not show as a storage device on the PC or via Dropbox, basically if you don’t buy direct from Amazon and it loads via their Cloud account you cannot access



It may be an error with the Kindle - it may be worth emailing Amazon about the issue. 

Because if Amazon are no longer going to allow non-Amazon documents to be read, that's going to kill my PDF magazines I buy.


----------



## Parson (Aug 14, 2019)

If your books actually show in your Kindle Account, my fix would be, go back to your Amazon account. From there "Manage Your Account" and then "Manage your Content and Devices" select the works you want to move to your Fire, and click on "Deliver" you will have the option to deliver that content to your Fire.


----------



## tegeus-Cromis (Aug 14, 2019)

I have a Kindle Fire 10", bought about a year and a half ago. It shows up as a device when I plug it into my PC, and I can transfer documents, no problem. I actually read many PDFs on it -- I use the WPS Office app.


----------



## Foxbat (Aug 14, 2019)

Stupid question probably but is your USB port working. I have a faulty one on my PC. It doesn't recognise the kindle but it does on another USB port. Or perhaps there's a problem with the connecting cable or socket in the kindle itself as Brian says.

Seems strange that you can only download directly from Amazon.

Just thought I'd mention it.


----------



## anno (Aug 14, 2019)

So, it recognises the Kindle, however it just shows as Fire with no access to any folders.
The books in question were not bought via Amazon so do not appear in my account,if books are not here I cannot deliver.
I now have some books on my mini SD card, however when opened they do not scan - it produces wingdings type hieroglyphics with Chinese writing!
My original Kindle shows up with sub folder via the same USB port, so again not sure why this doesn’t work!


----------



## Foxbat (Aug 14, 2019)

That's really wierd!  The wingdings stuff probably means that the format is not recognised by the reader. Apart from that I'm stumped


----------



## anno (Aug 14, 2019)

Foxbat said:


> That's really wierd!  The wingdings stuff probably means that the format is not recognised by the reader. Apart from that I'm stumped


Yeah fully agree as the format is in Mobi which Amazon use!


----------



## tegeus-Cromis (Aug 14, 2019)

Oh, one thought. My first Fire didn't work too well out of the box (it had come from Amazon pre-registered to my account). I de-registered it, then re-registered, and it worked just fine. You might try that. 

Also, once you get it to work, here are some hints: 3 Easy Ways to Load Non-Amazon Books on Your Kindle Fire


----------



## Vertigo (Aug 14, 2019)

With some of these devices when plugged into your computer's USB will only see folders etc. if you are logged into the device as well as your PC. If you are not logged in then the contents of the device are hidden. This is to prevent unauthorised access. So check you are logged in on both Fire and PC when they are connected together.

This happens with my Android phone. If I just plug it into my computer I see the device but can't see any folders etc. on it. Log into the phone and internal and SD memory immediately appear on my computer's explorer.


----------



## Vince W (Aug 14, 2019)

Vince W said:


> Here are some possible solutions:
> 3 Easy Ways to Load Non-Amazon Books on Your Kindle Fire





tegeus-Cromis said:


> Oh, one thought. My first Fire didn't work too well out of the box (it had come from Amazon pre-registered to my account). I de-registered it, then re-registered, and it worked just fine. You might try that.
> 
> Also, once you get it to work, here are some hints: 3 Easy Ways to Load Non-Amazon Books on Your Kindle Fire


Deja vu.


----------



## Foxbat (Aug 14, 2019)

Vince W said:


> Deja vu.


Who was it that once said it was Deja Vu all over again?


----------



## anno (Aug 14, 2019)

Didgeridoo as I call it...

Was once in a full Council meeting when a member (correct terminology) stood up and loudly proclaimed “now I don’t want to play Devils Advocaate,but...”


----------



## tinkerdan (Aug 14, 2019)

Couple of thoughts to those with USB access problems.
One thing I have noticed [with Windows 10]is that if you are having trouble connecting peripherals that use USB, Serial, or Bluetooth, many times the problem is that if you have not completed the latest updates there seems to be some bit that microsoft flips that prevents many of those from working until you do the update. The first few times this happened I though I was paranoid--however by the tenth time I realized that each time when I went to close it had the added option to install updates and restart.

You might want to check that and also as someone else said--be sure you are logged into your device.


----------



## Ursa major (Aug 23, 2019)

Ursa major said:


> but the Fire isn't showing me the attached document that I emailed (although I can see it -- and read it -- on my Kindle Reader).


At some point between posting the post I'm quoting and today, the document I'd emailed to my Kindle Reader also appeared** on my Kindle Fire.


** - Well, a link to the document appeared and I was then able to download it.


----------

